# Gremlin: Kleine Kiste, großes Monster - Trailer zum Horrorfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Januar 2017)

*Gremlin: Kleine Kiste, großes Monster - Trailer zum Horrorfilm*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Gremlin: Kleine Kiste, großes Monster - Trailer zum Horrorfilm* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gremlin: Kleine Kiste, großes Monster - Trailer zum Horrorfilm*


----------



## Maasl (11. Januar 2017)

*Gremlin: Kleine Kiste, großes Monster - Trailer zum Horrorfilm*

Schlägt in eine ähnliche Kerbe wie Gremlins? Zumindest im Trailer sehe ich keinerlei Ähnlichkeiten zu Gremlins.

Auch finde ich die Kameraführung nicht besonders gut und die Schauspieler wirken etwas hölzern.
Die Effekte sehen selbst für einen kleineren Horrorfilm nicht sonderlich gut aus. Auf mich
macht dieser Film eher den Eindruck, als wäre er fürs Fernsehen gemacht, was nicht schlecht
sein muss, aber die Idee von Gegenständen die Leute umbringen, weil ein Fluch drauf liegt ist 
doch auch schon etwas abgegriffen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gremlin: Kleine Kiste, großes Monster - Trailer zum Horrorfilm*

Die hätten diesen Gremlin nehmen sollen dann wäre es vielleicht das ansehen wert


----------



## XXTREME (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gremlin: Kleine Kiste, großes Monster - Trailer zum Horrorfilm*

Guck ich mir mal auf BluRay an.


----------



## Blowfeld (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gremlin: Kleine Kiste, großes Monster - Trailer zum Horrorfilm*

Sieht stark nach Direct 2 DVD Production aus... ich rieche belangloses Mittelmaß


----------



## Zwiebo (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gremlin: Kleine Kiste, großes Monster - Trailer zum Horrorfilm*

Sieht schon stark nach Trash aus. Werde auf jeden Fall mal reinschauen. Manchmal wird man ja positiv überrascht.


----------



## hawaiiron (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gremlin: Kleine Kiste, großes Monster - Trailer zum Horrorfilm*

Schaut aus wie eine Zahnfee aus Hellboy 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gremlin: Kleine Kiste, großes Monster - Trailer zum Horrorfilm*

Lenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigo (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gremlin: Kleine Kiste, großes Monster - Trailer zum Horrorfilm*

Hoffte auf Gremlin(s<<<---!!!) 

Scheinbar nur ein möchtegern Hellraiser...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gremlin: Kleine Kiste, großes Monster - Trailer zum Horrorfilm*

Ja da würde ich auch drauf hoffen das mal etwas kommt was dichter am Original ist, so als next Generation.


----------



## Kusanar (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gremlin: Kleine Kiste, großes Monster - Trailer zum Horrorfilm*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja da würde ich auch drauf hoffen das mal etwas kommt was dichter am Original ist, so als next Generation.



Bitte nicht noch ein weiteres Hollywood-Recycling-Opfer! Reicht ja schon dass der neue Ghostbusters so besch***en war...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gremlin: Kleine Kiste, großes Monster - Trailer zum Horrorfilm*

Dürfte ja gerne deftiger sein und muss ja nicht als Schmusefilm anfangen. Bei dem Gremlin würde ich bestimmt nach einem Drittel schon im komatösen Zustand sein


----------

